# The Grinch



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*The Grinch 2009*

I answer questions just for fun 
To get your trains on the run
I help you out, in a pinch
But, Beware of the Christmas Grinch

Deep inside my workshop 
Taking pictures of a prop
I google Lionel for advice
Like a Santa, naughty or nice

But last night, while on cable
To my horror, (pause)the site unavailable!
Thinking my answer was a cinch
I was robbed,by the Chistmas Grinch!!!!! 


Yes, the Lionel site is down.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

LOL... So the forum was down last night?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The Lionel site is down.
Thanks for the lift. B&M


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

T-Man said:


> The Lionel site is down.
> Thanks for the lift. B&M


Oh, I missed that word... Ooops 

Back where it belongs, LOL...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

As of 11:09 the Lionel site is up and running.  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> I answer questions just for fun
> To get your trains on the run
> I help you out, in a pinch
> But, Beware of the Christmas Grinch
> ...





Elmo says relax and have a cookie before Cookie Monster comes"

I know a it's little big for O gauge.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I went to game garage and straightened out some evil elves. Thanks Elmo.

ED, you have four Scout types? Thinking about it I do have 5 ,1130,2034.1062 and my son's 8632 and 8903


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I got more somewhere all but one run like rockets.

I got them cheap in a big train lot I picked up years ago.

I was going to try and run them all together but the couplers get pushed by the cow catcher and derail around the corners. 

Good runners for a cheap engine.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

What you can do is find shells with broken cow catchers and make up a tender pull and run it to the forward engine.
Gee I may try that with my 1130. The front is busted off.
I normally don't try to lash engines up. Good idea!!!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Good idea = reality*

I used washers, a 9/16th drill and a 3/4 number 6 screw with a lock nut. I may have to trim the screw.











It works!!!!









After tweeking.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*The Video*


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Where do it be???


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> LOL... So the forum was down last night?


yeah, actually our forum did go out couple days ago.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Reckers said:


> Where do it be???


You lost me???
It started with the Lionel forum down for over 8 hours. Then Ed told me of his idea for lashing up Scout engines and I went with it.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Actually....when I tried to watch the video earlier, it was missing. Conpletely. Just a blank, white void with your comments at the bottom. Then it hit me---your locomotives were pulling a train, but in a blizzard a la Shaygetz. That's why all I could see was white!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have lost a lot of posts. I now save them, as I do them. Perhaps I was still editting. I could of labelled the movie as" WHat to do with a shell with a broken cow Catcher".

I did find time to add two shelves to the train case. It was Home Depot cull wood.
It's good that the Grinch is gone.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Works good T. 
Why did the train keep stopping in the video?

Maybe the latch would look better black?
As it wouldn't stand out that much.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Part of two trains working together, is starting and stopping. I just wanted to show they work.
I just wanted to try it. I have to cut down the length, it looks weird.
Black sounds better.

I got another search light car on e bay for 1.31 , three bids too. It was almost a deal but had 10.00 shipping. Rough shape too. Broken Knuckle. All ladders gone. Just Perfect! 

Ebay picture used. I already have it cleaned and broken down.Another waste car in the making.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I was going to add about trying to make the nose of the trailing loco closer too.
But figured I would keep my 2 cents to myself.

Still a good idea. 

( I think black would blend in a little better. That red sticks out like a fire engine)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> I used washers, a 9/16th drill and a 3/4 number 6 screw with a lock nut. I may have to trim the screw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love your work T, but I think I got you beat on pushing all the locos together. 



Hows this sound?


As it is a light locomotive they need a little weight to hold them down while 5 or 6 hooked in tandem all in running condition pulling 55 cars loaded with real weight.:laugh:













Then you will need to use these solid brass mounts I will soon be marketing.
(custom hand crafted brass nose couplers)
Much easier to install and you don't have too drill holes.







note....., 









Investors get in early!





Santa is not included. He's mine!


Coming soon Big bear head Limited Addition only 242 to be produced (for HO only) 

And big bird head both O and HO. (Limited to #242 each)



No N are made as to date/soon to be included.


































Merry Christmas To All And To All A Goodnight


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Short and repainted*

This finishes it. I had to use elastics to keep it centered.


----------

